# TV won't display all of picture



## stewartrr (May 25, 2009)

I am having a problem which I suspect many other people are also getting now days.

With the switch to Digital broadcasting and more TV's now no longer being CRT based (but LCD/Plasma) the broadcast stations are now using more of the video scan area for information. On an old CRT TV this means that the top, bottom, and/or sides of the picture are clipped and not visible.

This translated to things like "the sports scores along the bottom only show the top 1/3 of the text" or a station logo "WTTW" shows up as "W" in the lower right corner with the "TTW" missing.

In the "old days" I could get out my tools and tweak the coils/pots and bring in the horizontal so that I got both sides and pull the top and bottom of the screen in so that they were displayed.

But now days, those adjustments (if available) are not easily located on tv's, and (at least some) manufactures don't want to publish that adjustment information.

I have a Philips TS3254C TV. A 32 inch screen CRT. I would like to know what to adjust. The available (from the outside) adjustments are 
R,G,B Drive and Clip, Brightness, and Contrast. I have pulled the back off the set, and the logic board has a couple of pots and coils, none of which give me any printed indication of their function that makes any sense to me.

I have not adjusted anything here, because at least now the TV is working OK except for the clipping of the picture.

Anyone know what I need to adjust? (Specifically, not in general). Or is there something in the setup that I need to change?

Thanks for any help.
Rob


----------

